# 👍👍



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Spencer County


----------



## jglaser (9 mo ago)

Amfb1234 said:


> Spencer County


Hi! You found these in Spencer County, Indiana?


----------



## Amfb1234 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes


----------



## jglaser (9 mo ago)

Neat, thank you! We're outside of Louisville but didn't realize they were popping nearby yet.


----------

